
Headphones have destroyed our sense of common purpose - patrickdevivo
https://www.1843magazine.com/and-finally/how-we-live-now/headphones-have-destroyed-our-sense-of-common-purpose
======
chmaynard
Headphones are now essential equipment for me when traveling on airplanes and
trains. After many years of suffering from the insane amount of background
noise in commercial aircraft cabins, my over-the-ear, noise-cancelling
headphones have made air travel bearable and even pleasant.

